# -

## admin

.   .
ֳ       ?          

> . 2-   .  -    ,        -  .       .         . ˳,   ,      .        .    ?    -       ,  . , .       3   ,      250 . ҳ,    , ,     ,    ,      . * , ,  *  -      .      "" .  䳿 .   -     .        , ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Alex_Tee_

,        .

=======================
    ,   .     
,   ,     ,    !
          ,    .  ,           .
         24-48      .      1   .    50      200  .
     ,     .     ,        ,    ,  .
 ,            ,       .         ,     .

----------


## 23q

> 

       ?   ?   ?  ?

----------

*23q*,       ﳿ   ,     .   *Alex_Tee_*    ,   ,    "  ",

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *23q*,       ﳿ   ,     .   *Alex_Tee_*    ,   ,    "  ",

        .        ....
================
!!!!!!  
      ,  ,   ,   , , 5 ,      5000???!!!
**   ,     ,       .
** 
    .
      ,                          
  ,    1   ,(    )
""         ))
   ....  ....   

> ?

   ...  ,      .

         .

----------

> ....

  ? .    Ҳ   ϲ   
             ?       :   ? 
      , ,       ( 2  )?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

  ,                 .
  ,    ...
      ( )
==================
     ?

----------


## 23q

*Alex_Tee_*,      ,   ....

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,      ,   ....

    ?
   ..  1-2

----------

,    /. ,      "",     ,    *Alex_Tee_*. 
          ,       ,          (, ,     ²            ), ,    (       ).          .

----------


## sharasha

!  7 .   !

----------


## Stanley*

> ,    /. ,      "",     ,    *Alex_Tee_*. 
>           ,       ,          (, ,     ²            ), ,    (       ).          .

   , .        .   .    " "    "",       "",          ,  -    ""-  "".

----------


## bigmozes

.   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    /. ,      "",     ,    *Alex_Tee_*.

      ...       .    1     5 ..
          (    ) :

----------


## bigmozes

...  .  .    .

----------


## laithemmer

. ͳ . . 
ͳ     ,     .  -     .   (  ,  ?),   ,     ,   -,    ,     ,      .
    ?    ?!  
 ....    .

----------


## bigmozes

> ....    .

      .
  ,   䳺    ,     ,  ,  .     ,   .
  ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   䳺    ,     ,  ,  .

    ,    .   ? ͳ? ?
 .      -  ,  .

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,  ",            .  . 
   :     .  , , "".          .      .  ""   ...   .

----------


## bigmozes

> 

  ,   .     ,   -    .  ,  .
   ,   , ,  -   .
   ,        (     ˳⳿,    ),    -  ,   .
, ,   ,   !

----------


## laithemmer

*sharasha*,      ,  .  ϳ        . --.  , .
    ,      ,     .      .     .     -  .

----------


## sharasha

> ϳ        . --.

     .       ,            ,     -" ,       .     . ̺    .     ,     ,    ""   !      .         :     " ,     10- (!!!)  .   ,    ,         ???!!!  ,     -     ,     ,         ...  !

----------


## nickeler

> -

      ,      )))     ,     -,    .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ))   :  ,   )))

----------


## 23q

.... 
    .. http://www.ochevidets.ru/rolik/16395/

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## rust

> *laithemmer*,  ",            .  . 
>    :     .  , , "".          .      .  ""   ...   .

      .   . 
      ...(   )     .        ...     ,     ...  , .      . 
    .   .

----------

> .    1     5 .

  -,       , -,   , -,      ,  -                    ?   ?       .      .       ,      ,   .  
  ,       .     , ,       .      ( - ),    (, ,   ).   , ,  (  50-)     ,     .       , , ""   .      ,     ,      .     ,          ,        .    , . 
 -  . .           .     ,      .        .        ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

**, ,   ,    ,     ,    ,   ,      ,     ,   -,       . 
³       .  .   - . ,  ,       ,      ,   ?      . 
   - !  !  .  ,    ,  ,  . ,   .    ,  -  ,        ,   -    ⳺ ?  ,   ,   ...      -   .   .  ,    ,  ,   ...
   ,   .  ,  .       .

----------

> ³       .  .   - . ,  ,       ,      ,   ?      .

        ,         ,         ,          (      ,  -     )     .      ,         .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

  ,   (!)     ,     -       ? ,  .       ,   ,     ?!    ? .   :   -   .    . 
,  .    . , ... .

----------

> ?

  ,  ,    ,      (   ),         (    ).

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      (   )

  .  ,        .   

> (    )

    -  "  ". .   

> ,

    .   ,    )))

----------


## rust

> ,

  .     .
      "  ." 
                      ...   

> ,  ,    ,      (   ),         (    ).

       ,        !    ....    ....
   , "    !

----------

> ,        !    ....    ....

  ,   ?  ?  ,   ,               ?     ?  .  . 
   ,     - , ,      ,     (   ?).  ,    ,    (, ,  -  )    .    .       ,  ,       , ,       ,        ,    .      ,   ,  ,          .
 .
       .     .

----------


## rust

> ,   ?  ?  ,   ,               ?     ?  .  . 
>    ,     - , ,      ,     (   ?).  ,    ,    (, ,  -  )    .    .       ,  ,       , ,       ,        ,    .      ,   ,  ,          .
>  .
>        .     .

  ,         .          .
                  .    

> .     .

           ?

----------

> ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

     ?
,      ,    .   -  ,   ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     - , ,      ,     (   ?)

   ,    ,           .     ,     .      .     , ,  . 
  ,       :   .   ,     .   ,   ,   ....      .   - .  ,  .

----------


## rust

> 

   

> 

   ?

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,      (   ) ,   ,     . ,        ",            ,    ...      !      ...
     .  ,   򳺿      ,     ""    .      ,      !
       .   ,  - .)    ?

----------

> ?

    ,             .    -    ?    ? ,      .  .
   -  -        ,   -  糿,       

> ,

   (., )      ,       ,   㳿  .
  쳿,  ,      ,    , . 
(, ,       ) 
           ,      . (:  -----)

----------


## nickeler

**,    .     .   㳿 ))))

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,      . (:  -----)

  ?      ?     ? , .  , ,    .

----------


## sharasha

> (., )      ,       ,   㳿  .

      .     . ,     .  ... .

----------


## rust

> 쳿,  ,      ,    , .

      .... 
     ...       ....     .

----------


## nevodka

*rust*  ,   .    ,   .

----------


## rust

,      ,    , ,      ,       .
 .
   .   .

----------

*nevodka*,         *rust*,     
    쳿     

> 

       ,   
     ,    ,       ? 
    ,

----------


## rust

> ,    ,       ?

   ,  ...       ....     ,         .
      .     ....
           ... 
  ,   ...  ....
   ?

----------

> ,    , ,      ,       .

    ( -,     ),      , , ,      ,       10,   . 
     ,          .  ,   ,    -      ,    "  ".  
***
"  , ,      - ,   , ,      - ,   -        "

----------


## Def

,   ,    .   ,    .))))))))

----------


## rust

> ,          .  ,   ,    -      ,    "  ".

----------

> 

  *  *

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Def

? )))

----------

-    ,         10 .      -  ,   :)

----------


## Def

**,  ?  !

----------

*Def*,  - ,  -.

----------

Life

----------


## rust

> Life

     ?           " "  "   "  ?
        ,       ?
"   ."
       ?

----------

> ?

   ? -        .         ,          -    .        ("   ", " "  "   ", ).                   
-,          ?  ?

----------

